# What is the perfect size joint?



## bunnyfather (May 1, 2014)

What do you think is the perfect size joint? Just an good average size joint, not monster or pinner...


----------



## ProHuman (May 1, 2014)

The perfect size for me, would be...
... between a pinner and a monster, you know.... normal size.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 1, 2014)

Not too big, not too small.


----------



## brown.paper (May 2, 2014)

The ideal size of a joint is infinite inches. But in the real world that we live in, it's size varies depending upon the occasion, no of people and many other factors. For me, the perfect size for one user  is the regular 80mm roll.


----------



## toaster struedel (May 2, 2014)

I use the king size zig-zags in the black pack, and a gram of weed maybe a little more.


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 2, 2014)

about a pound....


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2014)

there can not be a perfect sized joint unless every moment of your life is identical. 

If i am just having a day like any other, then my joint will be a certain size, and that is a perfect size, if i just fancy a joint to take away the effects of the night before, that will be smaller, and a perfect sized joint, if i've had a brutal day at work, then i will smoke a much much larger joint, and that will be the perfect sized joint.


----------



## greenlikemoney (May 2, 2014)

My joint is 7 3/4". My GF says it's the perfect size. So 7 3/4" joints.


----------



## Blindnslow (May 2, 2014)

If its my sack its out of, a pinky size joint is perfect. If its coming out of your sack I can put about a 1/4 OZ in a JOB 1.5... Regardless the perfect size then is going to be as much of yours as I can roll in one paper......unless can I use 2 papers ....


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 2, 2014)

According to Mel Franks; studies show that the same amount of pot rolled into two smaller joints VS 1 large joint, will get you higher.


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2014)

Dr Gruber said:


> According to Mel Franks; studies show that the same amount of pot rolled into two smaller joints VS 1 large joint, will get you higher.


2 small joints will have me higher for longer, but one large joint will have me higher overall. I go for one larger joint


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2014)

18" tall 9mm thick and made of glass and you can put water in it 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bangkok101 (May 2, 2014)

a perfect size joint is a joint you cannot finish because its bomb stuff.


----------



## ProHuman (May 2, 2014)

Perfect joint size is a tub of this joint compound.
Do some dabs of this stuff. It will fuck you up!


----------



## JointOperation (May 4, 2014)

me personally.. small joints are .7-.9 of a gram.. and big joints.. are double.. only use KingSize Zig Zags. no small papers.


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 10, 2014)

Lol honestly its hard to answer it depend on the pape used and everyone compact it in a different way so i really cant answer that question bro :S Personally i never smoke a joint UNLESS i want to enjoy a nice smoke like for exemple sit my self at night and smoke while watching the stars? so i will roll a nice, fat and compact one but some people will just smoke a joint to smoke a joint you know what i mean? so a normal not too much compact joint that smoke fast it really depend on ur preferences


----------



## yesum (May 10, 2014)

I like the joint to be a certain diameter, like close to a cigarette in thickness. The reason being is that too thin a joint will have me smoking too much paper and too little weed, so it is harsher.

I tend to roll them at 1 gram per joint now with 110 mm extra thin papers. If I have less than 1 gram I will try to roll it the same thickness and tear off the empty ends.


----------



## Desr (May 11, 2014)

^ i like them more like a camel wide, but then cone out.snake in the grass.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 11, 2014)

Doesn't matter to me the weight, volume or size of the paper.
I always roll it tapered. Spliff-style.
I find it smokes better.
I leave what's left, if any, for the day after.


----------



## KLITE (May 11, 2014)

1 gram joints i what i used to do when i smoked them.


----------



## darrellduaner (May 17, 2014)

arms length, arms width. just to brag

light it
smoke it
lung transplant
repeat!


----------



## Commander Strax (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Almost (May 18, 2014)

GRIND IT HASH IT PUT SOME TABBCCO IN IT THEN SOME HASH THEN SOME OIL THEN SOME KEIF THEN LIGHT IT AND THEN IM HIGH.....ABOUT 1.5 GS CANNABIS.


----------



## Almost (May 18, 2014)

<----- ROLL THAT EVERYDAY CAUSE IM BORED


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (May 25, 2014)

i use wide raw wraps with 1.1 grams scaled every-time it elevates my mood and medicates me to heaven, try it out get at me.


----------



## Rawrb (May 29, 2014)

This one was pretty good size wise.


----------



## ayr0n (May 29, 2014)

bunnyfather said:


> What do you think is the perfect size joint? Just an good average size joint, not monster or pinner...


This is my new "perfect" joint:





Other than the battery life, this thing is improving the quality of my life significantly  I've honestly never been a fan of the joint. As much as it is significant in the culture of cannabis, I just feel like it's such a waste over other smoking methods.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 3, 2014)

cigarette girth is fine if its kind...half now,half later


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 3, 2014)

...in one raw 1-1/4...smooooth


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 3, 2014)

bunnyfather said:


> What do you think is the perfect size joint? Just an good average size joint, not monster or pinner...


What joint you talkin bout Willis? Mine is BIG.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 3, 2014)

Ask a chick about the girth. Take a poll, idk.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 21, 2014)

0.5 cone joint to the head does the trick for me


----------



## puredata (Jun 21, 2014)

This is what I like OCB X-Pert Slim Fit. I can't find it around but for a long time I've used this one. It's slim so you don't have to rip excess paper, it's thin so you don't taste paper too much. And it's long enough.

OCB is the best IMO.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 21, 2014)

1 1/4 ZZ ultra thins...normal size.


----------



## Schwagstock (Jun 21, 2014)

Depends how many heads are on it. For just me a gram to 1.3, and add .7 per head hitting it


----------



## HasanJ (Jun 22, 2014)

Marley kings, fill up, twist, repeat.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

I like a cig sized 11/4 length. Little over a gram maybe. Like has been said a very thin paper. The paper can be very harsh.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

Thickness is a bad idea long and skinny is the way to roll for large groups multiple papers can be involved to increase length I tried my hand at unique joints for a while mostly wit da swiggity schwag but it worked.


----------



## Showme stoner (Jun 30, 2014)

Whatever size it takes to get ya there


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 19, 2014)

normal king slim size, tiny baccy lots of herb


----------



## Zaycor (Jul 19, 2014)

Obviously people its two joints...yes, two joints of whatever is the perfect size


----------



## straingrades (Sep 21, 2014)

Anywhere from 1 - 1.3 grams is where I usually roll them that gets me where I need to be.


----------

